# sw40ve



## fhwilly (May 4, 2009)

what is the difference between a sigma, allied forces or any other s&w that carries the same number letter designation


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

As far as I know there is no real difference other than aesthetics.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The AF has a higher price tag.


----------

